# Malaysian looking for a life in the UK



## shawnglory (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi there,

Firstly, I'd like to take a moment and introduce myself since this is my first post of hopefully many more to come.

I am a Malaysian looking for a life in the UK.

Am currently an admin manager, general manager and part of a board of director in a family company. I have no educational paperworks above college level but am able to undertake management tasks. I may also be able to expand the company overseas if it would help me gain my PR. I am also able to hold qualifications in the field of radiotelephony and try to get a job in air control towers or port radio assistance. I also specialize in the field of private sector aviation.

I am also able to gain a private pilots license and move my way up to commercial pilots license through the available programmes in the UK.

Aside from aviation, I am also capable of conducting music classes in lyrics writing courses, band co-ordination as well as selling ideas which may help companies to generate greater income as well as ideas that may benefit event companies to improvise their regular routine.

I am also willing to join the British Armed Forces in all three categories of Army, Navy and Airforce.

-What I'm wondering is, am I qualified in terms of skill?

-What are the other requirements aside from my skill and knowledge of the English Language? (managed to get an A1 on my 1119) 

-What are the living costs? (a low cost apartment to start off, groceries for home cooked meals, necessary expenditures and fees)

- What are the steps required for me to proceed with my preparation?

- What are the steps required for me to proceed with my application?

The reason to why I am looking to move is to be close to the one I have been deeply in love with for many years and I can't carry the weight of waiting far away to see her again. I am willing to do anything (legal please ) to be close to her and start a successful life in the UK.

Thank you very much for your help and time.
Looking forward to take the first step.

Cheers,
Shawn.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Shawn.....
The quickest way to get any kind of status in your case is to marry the "one you have been deeply in love with for many years" .


----------



## shawnglory (Aug 14, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Hi Shawn.....
> The quickest way to get any kind of status in your case is to marry the "one you have been deeply in love with for many years" .


She's a Malaysian who's studying over there since 2004. As for her residency status I've yet to enquire but marrying is definitely out of the possible solutions. Because of the distance, we've avoided (well mostly on my side) "the talk".

But the waiting part is really killing me and I have been thinking of moving out of Malaysia for a while.


----------



## buttercup123 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Shawn, I think the possible way is to look for requirement as to working in the aviation industry. Or I would say that it is bets to talk to a lawyer for the best possibility. From my point of view, expanding your business to UK is possibly teh best option as te route to aviation industry is rather tight at the moment. 

The government would certainly love to have someone bringing more economy to the UK. Talk to a lawyer. The lawyer doesn't necessarily has to do paperwork for you if you can do it yourself. But gaining some overview and consultancy on this would be the best option for you.

As to living cost, it depends on which city. If you start with London, then you are looking into roughly 1000 pounds a month, living with roomates, transport and food.

English wise, you need to have a certificate proof from an english institution. Hmmm not sure about this. I would say TOEFL score.

Hope this helps a little


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

shawnglory said:


> She's a Malaysian who's studying over there since 2004. As for her residency status I've yet to enquire but marrying is definitely out of the possible solutions. Because of the distance, we've avoided (well mostly on my side) "the talk".
> 
> But the waiting part is really killing me and I have been thinking of moving out of Malaysia for a while.


Then it is time for the talk mate.

You are an adult, it is time you approach adult situations as such.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

shawnglory said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Firstly, I'd like to take a moment and introduce myself since this is my first post of hopefully many more to come.
> 
> ...


To be frank I don't know.

First you say you have no more than college education, but then you say that you have "radiotelephony" qualifications, then you mention "I am also able to gain a private pilots license", what does that mean? Everybody is able to gain a private pilot license, that does not mean you have it.

As your musical education, again, how it comes you can teach music? I am an educated musician, close to concert level ability, and I know for certain you need more than college education in order to teach music properly. So again, what is it?

I will tell you how you come across: as somebody tremendously naive or somebody playing games.

If you are really serious you should state what you can really do, not what you wish you could do.


----------



## shawnglory (Aug 14, 2009)

jlms said:


> To be frank I don't know.
> 
> First you say you have no more than college education, but then you say that you have "radiotelephony" qualifications, then you mention "I am also able to gain a private pilots license", what does that mean? Everybody is able to gain a private pilot license, that does not mean you have it.
> 
> ...


Well you see, the family company is involved with aviation and is also one of the oldest aviation companies in Malaysia dating back to times before MAS was established. I have completed my theoretical tests for the PPL license which one of those tests requires you to be qualified in the field of radio telephony. As for my PPL all i have to do now i go for the practical part of the exams and I'm good to go.

I am also almost done with my DGA certification. These are practically the skills and certification that I must have in hand to understand the world of aviation in greater depths as well as enable me to handle tasks related to the family company myself so that I need not depend on others when the time comes. The company operates a fleet of single engine and twin engine aircrafts so it is inevitable that i get my CPL as well.

For the past 4 years I've held the position of Admin Manager, General Manager as well as Director in the company and I believe that experience itself is much more valuable than any grad cert could/ would provide.

So that would cover my business experience, the expansion, r/t license, pilots license.

As for the music part, I was studying under a maestro of a local orchestra and have since then followed him when he conducted his classes and lectures. Although I have not attained any certification (plan to do so in the near future after I'm done with my personal certifications and qualifications for my family company) I could get him to write a letter of recommendation/ acknowledgement before then.

What I wish to do are the things that I am able to do. I am not the kind to enquire of what I am not capable of as time is valuable and by doing so I'll be wasting time.

Yes it may seem like it's alot of things being done by one person but hey what better time to do it than now? Youth is too precious to be wasted =D

cheers,
Shawn


----------

